# Ein paar fragen zu JOGL



## Nardian (23. Jul 2010)

hi

ich hab hier im forum schon hin und wieder was drüber gelesen, bin mir aber nich sicher ob das wirklich das ist was ich möchte...

1) ist es möglich, per JOGL quasi nur eine Engine zu haben, aber mehrere viewports? 

2) gibt es irgendwo (ob JOGL 1.1 oder 2 ist mir grade egal) eine .jar die ich einmal einbinden muss und das überall läuft? (hab grad zb in nem anderem thread eine .zip gesaugt, aus interesse, und es ging nich weil die zip scheinbar nur für 32-bit-systeme ausgelegt war - und ich eben ne 64 hab...)
das letzte mal wo ich mit JOGL was gemacht hab, haben wir recht umständlich nen eigenen loader geschrieben der sich die "richtigen" libs raussucht und nur die ladet...

3) wie kann es sein, dass bei nem freund von mir scheinbar der grafik-treiber komisch ist, und unser JOGL spiel extremst geruckelt hat (bei meinem und anderen rechnern liefs einwandfrei).. das komische ist, dass bei ihm mit ner alternative zu JOGL komplexere 3D sachen schön flüssig liefen.
kann man da mit JOGL noch was machen? kommt mit JOGL 2 vllt ne besserung?

hmm... daweil wars das mal mit meinen fragen 

greetz


----------



## Guest2 (23. Jul 2010)

Moin,

zu 1: Ja

zu 2: Die JARs an sich sind immer plattformunabhängig. Auch die die in der zip sind die Du wahrscheinlich ausprobiert hast. Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass zu den JARs noch die nativen Bibliotheken benötigt werden und diese sind eben Plattformabhängig. (Um das gesaugte zip lauffähig zu machen, kopiere einfach die x64 dlls in das native Verzeichnis)
Wenn Du aber doch schon mal einen Loader geschrieben hast, so hast Du aber doch auch vermutlich eine funktionierende Lösung.

Zu 3: Läst sich so mit gar nix an Information leider nicht wirklich beantworten.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Nardian (23. Jul 2010)

hi,

1) super.. und gibts dazu ein tutorial oder irgendwas zum nachschlagen? oder ists wirklich "so einfach" wie ichs mir denke, indem ich den zweiten GLCanvas den GLContext vom 1. übergebe? (oder ist das doch nich das was ich will, da ich dann ja erst recht 2 verschiedene GLCanvas hab??)

2) das mit den nativen libs war mir schon klar, ansonsten hätten wir ja keinen loader schreiben können.
die frage war eben eher ob es sowas in der art eben schon von JOGL gibt? also quasi sowas wie "JOGL_all_platforms", der eben selber entscheidet welche libs er braucht? (unsere lösung war schon eher ein hack als nur ein workaround :/ )

3) ja - da hast du vermutlich recht. alles was ich weiß ist, dass er ein ubuntu mit einem nicht propritären (oder so, sorry falls ich mich verschrieben hab) treiber, mit ner halbwegs alten ATI karte.. ich weiß dass auf meinem ubuntu auch mit ner ATI allerdings mit nem propritären Treiber es einwandfrei lief...
ich kann mir gut denken, dass selbst diese informationen nicht wirklich reichen um was sagen zu können.. aber naja.. vielleicht kommt jemandem das problem ja bekannt vor, und kann mir dann doch noch helfen


----------



## Guest2 (23. Jul 2010)

1: Doch, vom Prinzip her ist das ziemlich einfach. Im Nachbarthread, bzw. in dem darin verlinkten steht ja auch en bissel was dazu. Auch zu den Nachteilen. Ob das so die optimale Lösung ist oder es eine bessere gibt, hängt dann vom konkreten Problem ab.

2: Nicht das ich wüsste. Der aktuelle jogl Weg ist ihmo jnlp bzw. der JNLPAppletLauncher. Dadurch werden dann die passenden natives ausgeliefert. Geht aber eben nur bei Webstart bzw. Applet (Über Webstart kann man eine Anwendung auch lokal verfügbar machen / "installieren"). 

3: Also mir reicht es nicht um was sagen zu können . Schön wäre halt z.B. ein KSKB das bei Dir flüssig läuft und bei deinem Kumpel ruckelt. Dann könnte man z.B. sagen ob es am Programm, am Treiber oder an jogl liegt. Grundsätzlich übergehen die OpenGL Treiber viele Sachen die schlichtweg falsch / gegen die spec sind und stellen das trotzdem dar. Und dabei kann es z.B. sein das es einen Treiber mehr als dem Tritt bringt als den anderen.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Nardian (23. Jul 2010)

1) ja, genau das bsp ging bei mir noch nich, und ich war daweil noch zu faul mir die nativs zu suchen *gg*

2) schade.. aber naja.. kann man nix machen (außer nen eigenen loader zu schreiben ^^)

3) hmm.. ja.. ich gluab ich hab ein KSKB wo rumliegen, aber ich weiß nich ob das bei ihm schon geruckelt hat oder nicht... 
ich werd ihn mal fragen, und wenn wir eins haben, werden wirs hier posten.. 

thx schon mal


----------

